# Problème de visionnage de vidéos sur m6replay



## Saskia (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de bien vouloir  m'aider.... 
Impossible de regarder une vidéo sur  m6replay comme indiqué dans le topic, à cause du message suivant: "Veuillez désactiver vos outils anti bannière pour désactiver le player" 
Pareil quelque soit le navigateur (safari, firefox) j'ai aussi cherché si une application ou un module complémentaire du navigateur pouvait bloquer quelque chose, mais rien. J'ai réinstallé la dernière version de flash sans résultat. Pourtant une solution semble exister sur pc: RHosts.exe... 
Savez-vous d'où ça peut venir et ce que je pourrais faire pour y remédier ? 


Merci beaucoup

(désolée si je reposte le message par erreur, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit passé)


----------



## marildo (21 Avril 2010)

Utilises-tu un antivirus ou un logiciel pour bloquer la pub ?


----------



## fanfouet74 (29 Novembre 2010)

bonsoir, je le même problème; ca ne le fesait pas avant c'est bizar ......


----------



## marildo (29 Novembre 2010)

Quel navigateur utilises-tu ?

Tu as dû installer qque chose qui bloque les publicités.


----------

